# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  تعريف بالباحث المحقق باسم بن يعقوب الشريف الحسني

## إسماعيل الحسني

اسمه و كنيته :
*الشريف باسم بن يعقوب الكتبي بن محمد ابراهيم الكتبي الحسني الطالبي , أبو المثنى , حجازي مدني , باحث ومحقق من الأشراف الكتبية , له عناية بعلوم شتى منها علم الحديث وعلم الكلام ,وعلم الأنساب.
**مولده وأسرته*

*ولد في المدينة المنورة ظهر يوم الجمعة 2 ربيع الثاني سنة 1388 هـ الموافق 28 يونية سنة 1968 م , لأبوين هاشميين, فوالده الشريف يعقوب بن محمد إبراهيم الكُتُبي عميد الأشراف الكُتُبية وشيخ أشراف الحجاز الأحمديون ,ووالدته الشريفة سعدية بنت السيد حامد بن عمر كاتب المنتهي نسبها إلى الإمام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب عليهما السلام .**نسبه*

*باسم بن الشريف يعقوب بن العلاّمة المُحدِّث محمّد إبراهيم الكُتُبي بن محمّد عبدالله الحَسَنيّ بن نور محمّد بن عيسى بن عليّ بن الحَسَن بن محمّد بن الشّريف عبدالله الدّاخل بن محمّد بن موسى بن إبراهيم بن عبدالله بن محمّد بن عيسى بن عليّ بن الحَسَن بن أحمد بن محمّد بن عبدالله بن محمّد بن إبراهيم بن محمّد بن أحمد بن عليّ بن صائم بن إبراهيم بن محمّد بن إسماعيل بن محمّد بن عبدالله بن إسماعيل بن سليمان بن موسى بن عبدالله أبو الكِرام بن داود الأمير بن أحمد المِسْوَر بن عبدالله الشيخ الصالح بن موسى الجَوْن بن عبدالله المحض بن الحَسَن المُثنّى بن الحَسَن المُجتبى بن عليّ بن أبي طالب عليهما السلام .**المراحل التعليمية والعملية*

*بدأ مراحل دراسته في مسقط رأسه المدينة المنورة على ساكنها أفضل صلاة وتسليم , فإلتحق في مدرسة النجاح ثم مدرسة سيد قطب حتى أتم المرحلة الابتدائية عام 1399هـ , و أتم المرحلة المتوسطة في مدرسة عبادة بن الصامت عام 1402هـ ، ثم تحصل على الشهادة الثانوية عام 1405هـ في ثانوية عبدالعزيز الربيع , ثم إلتحق في كلية التربية بالمدينة المنورة فرع جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز آنذاك, قسم الفيزياء والرياضيات (شعبة الرياضيات ) حتى حصل على شهادة البكالوريوس , وذلك في عام 1410هـ , لكنه لم يرغب العمل في حقل التعليم , واتجه للعمل الإداري فعمل في وزارة الصحة على وظيفة باحث إحصاء ثم فني إحصاء , وكان تعينه في 26 رجب 1411هـ , ولازال على رأس العمل حتى اليوم .**النشاط العلمي*

*له ميل للعلم الشرعي رغم تخصصه الدراسي العلمي , فقد أحب علم الحديث وطالع كتب الحديث وشروحها , وأستفاد من تحقيقات : العلامة المحدث الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني , والعلامة المحدث الشيخ عبدالقادر الأرناؤوط , والعلامة المحدث الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة, والعلامة المحدث الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط , رحمهم الله , وطالع بشغف كتب العقائد وعلم الكلام ونهل منها رغم التحذير منها , ثم تعلم من أخيه النسابة الشريف إيهاب علم التاريخ و الأنساب الهاشمية فعرف منه القبائل والبطون , وأثر فيه أخيه نسابة المدينة الشريف أنس فتعلم منه علم الرجال وطبقاتهم وأحوالهم .**
*

*جمع بعض التواليف والتحقيقات والتراجم , اثنى عليها بعض الفضلاء ولله الحمد والمنة كما يقول عن نفسه : رغم ما فيها من الزلل و التقصير , وقام بنشر بعضها على الشبكة العالمية , ومنها  :**رسالة في علم الحديث (الرسالة الحديثية )*
*التعليق على كلام العلامة الصابوني عن حجاب المرأة المسلمة في روائع البيان* .
*أمريكا راعية الإرهاب .


*
*    المزيد الاطلاع اضغط على هذا الرابط لفاته وبحوثه*

----------

